# Space:1999 Hawk



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Started my Space:1999 Hawk using the AMT 1:200 Apollo Saturn 1B and Saturn V rockets. The original studio model used the Airfix 1:144 versions of the same rockets for the main body but I decided to cheap out. I found the AMT kits at Hobby Lobby and this week their online coupon was 40% off one item so I got the two kits that I needed for less than 45.00 after taxes. The Airfix kits would have cost over 3 times that.
I started with the main body, using 4 Saturn 1B first stage tank halves and two Saturn V second stage tank halves. I glued two of the 1B tank halves together end to end and then glued those to the end of the S V second stage half.










The first thing I noticed after doing this is that the 1B tank sections looked too long and the flat sections between the tanks was offset compared to the Airfix kit, also the AMT 1B halves is missing the molded in ring above the flats that the Airfix kit has. I measured the 1B halves and compared it to measurements based on pics of the 1:144 based original miniature as well as available blueprints and it was 24mm too long. I cut off the excess length and then removed the offset flat sections, the openings will be covered by a flat strip that runs the length of the part so it is not necessary to fill in the cut sections new flat sections will be made and put in the proper places at either end of the 1B sections.










I then used the Saturn V interstage piece and the SV tank ends from the first and second stages to make the large tank that attaches to the rear of the Hawk. I had to add strips inside the ends of the interstage to get a good fit. Four of the ullage rockets that is molded into the piece will have to be removed since the Airfix kit has only four.










The next step is the lunar module pieces that are used for detailing the rear bulkhead. In the pic one of the Airfix LM pieces are shown for size comparison. First thing I noticed is the AMT LM ascent stage pieces are done in right and left halves and the Airfix LM was done in front and rear halves. that means the AMT LM has to be glued together and then split to give the proper look. The descent stages have to be done this way also.










I plan on taking on the nose section later today. I think I may be able to do it fairly easily, the shape is not all that complicated.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I love the Hawk and am aware of most of its component parts. I'm glad you're chronicling this build here. It will be very interesting to see this come together.



kenlee said:


> I plan on taking on the nose section later today. I think I may be able to do it fairly easily, the shape is not all that complicated.


Wow. I wish I could say that! Please take lots of pictures as you're building the nose. I want to learn!


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

It looks like this will end up being around 16 inches, the same size as the medium Hawk so you should be able to use the F-1 engines from the Revell 1/96 Saturn V kit for the back engine bell like the original studio model.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

swhite228 said:


> It looks like this will end up being around 16 inches, the same size as the medium Hawk so you should be able to use the F-1 engines from the Revell 1/96 Saturn V kit for the back engine bell like the original studio model.


I may do that if I can't get the look of the scratchbuilt engine bell just right.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*More Progress*

I realized that before I could start on the nose I needed to finalize the overall width of the model so I used .040 plastic to build the boxes to fit between the hull halves. This is the one for the rear section:










And glued into place:










And the front box section:










I need to glue that in and then make the end piece that will give me the root shape of the nosecone.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*More progress*

Main body assembled, time to start the detailing.










Started framing up the nose section:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*More Progress*

Finally got to work some more on this, real life and that pesky thing called work keeps getting in the way.
Did some more framing on the nosecone section, I will fill in the edges around the window recesses with pieces of strip plastic. After that has dried a few days I will then file and sand it to the proper curved shape. the larger areas behind the windows can be covered with .020 sheet plastic and then blended along the edges. I need to go to back to Hobby Lobby to see if I can find an egg shape that is the proper size to finish off the bottom of the nose section. I will heat form pieces of .015 sheet plastic to make the individual raised panels on the nose section.




























In the background of the last photo behind the nose can be seen the .020 sheet plastic that I have rolled into tubes. These will be used to make the side boosters. I plan on running hot water through these to get them to hold the shape.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*Details*

Started detailing the aft end of the fuselage.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very cool....


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

this is great! I have the mpc one, but haven't built in 25 years! This is a primer for all things Hawk!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When the kit first came out a billion years ago, I bought four of them and did one of my first-ever kitbashes. Sure wish they'd rerelease that one.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I asked Jamie at R2 on the blog about this.

Here is what I said:

Hey Jamie,

I know this is off topic, but Does MPC own the Space 1999 molds?

With all the re-release of the kits from my past it would be great to see the Eagle and the Hawk kits again.


Here is what he said:

Mach7- As we say, anything is a possibility…




Maybe if we all want it, we should tell them. :thumbsup:
I am assuming they have the MPC molds.


EDIT:

Sorry Kenlee, I didn't meen to hijack your thread.

Great build so far!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That Hawk is looking great!

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

John P said:


> When the kit first came out a billion years ago, I bought four of them and did one of my first-ever kitbashes. Sure wish they'd rerelease that one.


Interesting variant, I like it. I would probably have done something like that if I could have found any of these on the shelves in the 1970's. I saw and bought plenty of Eagles and in fact I attempted to create my own Hawk from an Eagle kit, it wasn't even close but I was happy with it. I never once saw a Hawk kit on local store shelves, if I had I would have bought more of them than the Eagle.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*Nose job*

Filled in the sections under the windows with various pieces of .080, .060, .040 and .020 strip and let it sit for a couple of days. Took the file to it this afternoon and I am mostly satisfied with the results, the port side is nearly perfect, needs only a little filler:










Starboard side needs a little more attention, a couple of places where more strip plastic needs to be glued in but not bad for the first time I ever tried something like this:










Will glue strips in place to fill in between the viewports tonight. The recess apparent around the bottom of the window recesses will get a piece of .060 x .040 strip added and then blended in to give the recessed window detail that is apparent in the original.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW...looking really good so far:thumbsup::thumbsup:
keep us updated please.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic work!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just when I forget your scratch building skills, you kill another........


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*More details*

More work done to the tail section, added the Replicated LM struts and the tanks. I am not happy with the size of the tanks, they are too small. I have parts leftover from my Revell Gemini that may have the correct size tanks, I just need to send out a search party into the depths of the closet to find it.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Really enjoying watching this build-up as the Hawk is one of my favorite ships.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Just when I forget your scratch building skills, you kill another........


I have never tried anything with compound curves like the nose of the Hawk but I am pleased with the results so far. The large area behind the viewports can be skinned with sheet plastic so all I have to fill in is the space between the viewport recess and the pie shaped areas directly behind the windows. Still need to go to Hobby Lobby to look for an egg shape for the underside of the nose section.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*More work*

Filled in some more on the nose section, these pics show the rough work before cutting it down with a file and sanding.



















And a size comparison with the MPC Hawk.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

This is REAL model making! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I love these scratchbuilds... this is dedication & skill!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*Getting there!*

Spent about 35 minutes with the file and got this far, need to cut and add the flat plastic sheet for the final section of the top half of the nose section. The egg shaped section on the underside is going to be fun since I could not find a usable egg shape at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The back end of the nose section looks too long by about a 1/2 inch.Check your references.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

falcondesigns said:


> The back end of the nose section looks too long by about a 1/2 inch.Check your references.


Here is the photo I used for reference, I printed it at the actual size of the model that I am building and used the starboard half as a template to make the nose symmetrical. After comparing it again, it does appear that my nose section is about 1/16 of an inch short. Since I am not using the exact same kits that were used to make the original, being just a little off will not bother me.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Got the skin on the rear section of the nose, will let this set for a few days to make sure that no sinkholes appear in the plastic before doing the final filling and sanding of the minor imperfections that exist due to the way this was made. Meanwhile I will get back to the main body and do some detailing there.










I also still need to add in raised edge detail around the viewport recesses as seen on the original in the picture below .


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*Started detailing main body*

Started the "solar batteries" section, also found correct size pearls at Hobby Lobby to make the tanks on the rear of the ship.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the old one that I have don't have all that detail on or in it, I will try to get a phot of what I have, but it's not like yours at all.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

if it uploads, here is what my old one looks like and you can see that it's not like yours at all


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

starlord said:


> if it uploads, here is what my old one looks like and you can see that it's not like yours at all


That's an Eagle, Starlord. Not a Hawk. Different kind of "bird" altogether.
:wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*More details*

Finished the "solar battery unit" that goes on top of the Hawk tail section, there are 64 pieces in just this one assembly alone, over three times the number of parts in the original MPC/Airfix Hawk kit.



















Also started the underside details:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

starlord said:


> if it uploads, here is what my old one looks like and you can see that it's not like yours at all


That is an Eagle, the Hawk that I am building is a fighter that was used in only one episode.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Impressive work.

So, will you go for the orange "Aggressor" paint job or the original overall white?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

electric indigo said:


> Impressive work.
> 
> So, will you go for the orange "Aggressor" paint job or the original overall white?


I will probably go with the orange and white paint job, I tried doing my MPC Hawk in all white and it just did not look right.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

man!!! the details coming out are great kenlee :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ken, YOU are the master; we are but the learners....


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Ken, YOU are the master; we are but the learners....


PADAWAN Learners? LOL :wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*more work*

Final shaping done on the nose section, need to go to the auto supply store and get some Bondo spot putty to fill in and smooth the surface, then detailing can start.



















Framed up the egg shaped section that goes on the underside of the nose. It will be skinned with .040 strips and then filed smooth, similar to the way the nose section was made.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I see you weren't able to find an egg-shape section, so you made one. Very impressive scratch-building. 

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SJF said:


> I see you weren't able to find an egg-shape section, so you made one. Very impressive scratch-building.
> 
> Sean


I looked in several craft stores and every egg that I found had a narrow end that was too blunt, so scratch build is the best option.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Extremely impressed by your scratchbuilding skills...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

miniature sun said:


> Extremely impressed by your scratchbuilding skills...:thumbsup:


Ken seems able to do in his sleep what the rest of us need to be FULLY awake to attempt.:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Ken seems able to do in his sleep what the rest of us need to be FULLY awake to attempt.:thumbsup:


Well, I have dreamed about building models, so you could be right.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*More progress*

Got the skin on the egg shape for the lower hull of the nose section. It needs to sit a day or so before I can smooth it out.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*Main body work*

Got the connecting platforms made as well as the basic form of the strap on boosters.










And got the boosters attached.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Smoothed out the egg shape for the lower section of the nose, needs a little filler but it came out better than I expected.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*Booster details*

Made the framework and added panel details to port booster, still needs some small details.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW! Really coming together there!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

wow that is looking good, and great ingenuity in creating the parts!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*More booster details*

I am using the tail cones from the AMT SIV-B stage to make the tail cones for the Hawk boosters. I separated the cone from the stage tail section part, filed off the details, cut it down to the proper height and I still have to add the rib details.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Booster tail cones and motor mounts installed.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You are doing a fantastic job with this. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

More work on the nose section, window frames and lip around window openings installed. Will let it dry overnight and do final shaping, then it will be ready for Bondo putty to fill in the minor imperfections that exist due to the way it was made. Also covered egg section with Bondo glazing and spot putty, will let that dry overnight and sand it down.










Puttied the nose section last night as well and this morning sanded both. The nose section will need at least one more application of putty to get it really smooth, it has to be nearly perfect since only a small part of it is covered with raised panels. The egg shape is good enough since nearly all of it will be covered.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Window details coming together, still need to tweak the fit, but it is almost right.










After looking at it for a little while, I see the problem, I need to use .030 strip instead of .040.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Used 10mm wiggle eyes for the domes on the underside of the main body. I cut the eyes open and removed the inside piece to keep this model from sounding like a rattlesnake when it is picked up.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is sooo cool!
Sorry I haven't commented earlier..but you are doing great work here!

Steve


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Window frame details done, time for the panel details.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Panels cut from .015 sheet and applied to nose section.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It's coming along very nicely. 

Sean


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

kenlee said:


> Window frame details done, time for the panel details.


What did you use for the slotted strips in front of the windows?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Just started reading this and found it to be fascinating. I'm really impressed and it's such a treat seeing the creative process in action. Thanks Ken!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

miniature sun said:


> What did you use for the slotted strips in front of the windows?


They are made from .040 strip styrene. The short slotted strips are made from 9 pieces, 2 long strips with 7 pieces sandwiched between and the long strips were made the same way, using 11 pieces total. Here is a pic I took before gluing one of the short strips together. After the glue dried I beveled the back side of the strips so that they would fit better.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Trekkriffic said:


> Just started reading this and found it to be fascinating. I'm really impressed and it's such a treat seeing the creative process in action. Thanks Ken!


I have been thinking about doing this for years, my biggest holdup was the nose section. I finally worked it out in my head the easiest way for me to do this and I am happy so far with the results. This model will not be a perfect representation of either of the filming miniatures but a blending of the two with some artistic license thrown in.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I lucked out on the engine bells, I can make them from parts from the AMT Saturn rocket kit. By combining the Apollo Command module and the two parts of the LM shroud it makes nearly the perfect basic shape of the side booster engines. Some strip plastic added to the shroud after it is cut to the proper length and then filed to shape will make it perfect. The part of the shroud that has to be cut off is the perfect shape to make the top part of the center engine bell. 
A combination of the Titan rocket body, the top angled section of the Atlas rocket and one of the Saturn V second stage engine bells will make the main part of the weapons pods. After combining the Atlas and Titan rocket parts a little filing and sanding will give it the proper contour. The tricky part will be drilling out the engine bell to make it look like the Harrier part used on the studio model.










Taking a second look at it, the Atlas booster is long enough to make the body of the weapons pods, all I have to do is cut off the side fairings and cut off the tail section just above the shrouds.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _This model will not be a perfect representation of either of the filming miniatures _


Well, heck. Might as well just throw it all in the trash, then! 

(unbelievable work, sir!)


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Great looking Hawk! I don't know if you've seen this, but Dave Sissons' site has quite a bit on the original Hawk miniature.
http://davidsissonmodels.co.uk/Original%20MK9%20Hawk.htm


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Rotwang said:


> Great looking Hawk! I don't know if you've seen this, but Dave Sissons' site has quite a bit on the original Hawk miniature.
> http://davidsissonmodels.co.uk/Original%20MK9%20Hawk.htm


Thanks, that is where I got some of the reference pictures that I used. About 10 years ago when I was accurizing my MPC Hawk model I found another site that had full photo surveys of both Hawk models and I had printed those images, these included full length side, top and bottom views of both models, an excellent reference for painting.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

One weapons pod made, I cut the tail section and fairings off the Atlas booster and filed the transition to the smaller front section to give it a curve instead of a sharp angle. I drilled 8 holes in one of the engine bells and shaped them into the proper shaped depressions. I then cut off the tip , filed the area flat and drilled an opening for a short piece of 3/32 tube. I then glued that to the Atlas. On the tail I added the small Gemini adapter section, it needs to be extended, I can use a short piece cut from one of the engine bells to do that. I also need to add the ribbing. I really lucked out that all of these parts from the AMT Man In Space rocket set were a close enough match to do this.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Well, heck. Might as well just throw it all in the trash, then!
> 
> (unbelievable work, sir!)


LOL, I am sure that there are some who would critique my model because it is not an exact carbon copy of either of the original filming models. That doesn't bother me because I am building it to please me, not them. If I obsessed over every microscopic detail, I never would get anything done.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I have been thinking about doing this for years, my biggest holdup was the nose section. I finally worked it out in my head the easiest way for me to do this and I am happy so far with the results. This model will not be a perfect representation of either of the filming miniatures but a blending of the two with some artistic license thrown in.


I have everything needed for the large hawk model sitting in a box waiting for the final piece the nose section. You are right untill you work it out it's a bigger pain than finding those mattress vents used on the bottom .

Don't worry about it not being perfect as they actually made and used 3 models while filming the show and the small model really lowers the bar!

The smallest studio Hawk model:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

swhite228 said:


> I have everything needed for the large hawk model sitting in a box waiting for the final piece the nose section. You are right untill you work it out it's a bigger pain than finding those mattress vents used on the bottom .
> 
> Don't worry about it not being perfect as they actually made and used 3 models while filming the show and the small model really lowers the bar!
> 
> The smallest studio Hawk model:


Wow, Looks like something I would have made when I was a kid. I didn't know about that one, but I was aware of the other two.
Perhaps seeing how I tackled the nose section will inspire you to tackle yours.
As for the mattress vents, since this is a smaller model than the original filming model (I am using 1/200 scale Saturn rocket parts instead of the original 1/144 scale parts), a piece of Evergreen tubing and a plastic disc with holes drilled in the approximate pattern will do.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

swhite228 said:


> The smallest studio Hawk model:


Is that R2D2 sitting in the back there?


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

miniature sun said:


> Is that R2D2 sitting in the back there?


I think it might be an engine from the Airfix Vostok kit. The same part is used on the big Hawk model.

The small Hawk is 5 inches long and kit wise is nothing more than the 3rd stage engine from the Airfix Saturn V, and a couple of ladders (the ones over the rear boosters I think came from an Airfix Lunar Lander), and the Vostok part....and what seems to be the front leg with ladder from the Revell/Monogran 1/144 Saturn V's lunar lander.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Perhaps seeing how I tackled the nose section will inspire you to tackle yours.


So far we both have done the same thing with the plastic eggs and scratching the CM. I stopped when I found a premade CM and am going this route on my build.

On the positive side I'm covered on the plastic egg front for the next 20 years!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

wow where was that used in that ep. 
a blow up model ? [it would not need much detail]

or a very long range image?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

edward 2 said:


> wow where was that used in that ep.
> a blow up model ? [it would not need much detail]
> 
> or a very long range image?


I would guess in the scene where the "bomber" was coming in, it had a couple of Hawk escorts.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I would guess in the scene where the "bomber" was coming in, it had a couple of Hawk escorts.


I think you are correct. There is a thread about the model over at Eagle Transporter.

1999 wasn't known for blowing up the minatures which is why a lot of the ships survived.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Worked out how to make the main engine bell, I used 1.5 cm cut from the bottom of the LM adapter section of the 1:200 SIV-B, 2.3cm cut from the top of the 1:200 Saturn V second stage with the detail filed off, a disc cut from .040 styrene, a section cut from the SV-B tank dome, a strip of .020 x .120 styrene, a strip of .080 x .060 styrene and a 1.5 mm section of 1/2 inch styrene tubing. It is not perfect, but it is close enough for me.










Also finished the egg shape for the underside of the nose section. Wound up having to cut it down about 1/4 inch to get it to match the profile of the large studio model, also had to re-do the panels because I screwed up and did not get them the right size the first time. Started building up the nose spike using a section of styrene tubing, a section of sprue for the core and will build up the final shape with bondo putty and file it to shape. It is pretty ugly right now, but will look good when done.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Worked out how to make the main engine bell, I used 1.5 mm cut from the bottom of the LM adapter section of the 1:200 SIV-B, 2.3mm cut from the top of the 1:200 Saturn V second stage with the detail filed off, a disc cut from .040 styrene, a section cut from the SV-B tank dome, a strip of .020 x .120 styrene, a strip of .080 x .060 styrene and a 1.5 mm section of 1/2 inch styrene tubing. It is not perfect, but it is close enough for me.
> 
> Also finished the egg shape for the underside of the nose section. Wound up having to cut it down about 1/4 inch to get it to match the profile of the large studio model, also had to re-do the panels because I screwed up and did not get them the right size the first time. Started building up the nose spike using a section of styrene tubing, a section of sprue for the core and will build up the final shape with bondo putty and file it to shape. It is pretty ugly right now, but will look good when done.


A true master at work!! I think you've got the engine bell looking really great.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> A true master at work!! I think you've got the engine bell looking really great.


I lucked out again on this, I had already worked out how to make the top section of the engine bell but I was stumped on how to make the bottom section with the slightly different angle. I could have cut out and rolled sheet styrene to make it but I wanted it to be seamless Then it occurred to me to check the angle on the cone shaped section of the remaining Saturn V second stage part I had and it was nearly perfect. The really challenging part of this build is now behind me, the nose section is nearly finished and I have my 3 engine bells.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

kenlee said:


> Used 10mm wiggle eyes for the domes on the underside of the main body. I cut the eyes open and removed the inside piece to keep this model from sounding like a rattlesnake.


That sounds creepy. And looks weird.

Great work. I'm slowly working on the UltraProbe. I had it half done using 'blueprints' that were way off. So I ripped it apart and fixed the damage, and that's where it sat since then.










It's about 3 feet long.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

terryr said:


> That sounds creepy. And looks weird.
> 
> Great work. I'm slowly working on the UltraProbe. I had it half done using 'blueprints' that were way off. So I ripped it apart and fixed the damage, and that's where it sat since then.
> 
> ...


I would love to do an Ultra Probe, but if I ever do one It will have to be smaller than 3 feet. My Hawk will be around 21 inches when done, and that is stretching the limit of my display space.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Small engine bells done and main engine bell almost done.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Main engine bell nearly finished, needs a little more putty and a final sanding to blend everything together.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Main engine bell nearly finished, needs a little more putty and a final sanding to blend everything together.


Impressive! Amazing what a little sculpting can do. :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

kenlee said:


> I would love to do an Ultra Probe, but if I ever do one It will have to be smaller than 3 feet. My Hawk will be around 21 inches when done, and that is stretching the limit of my display space.


The Hawk is a great design. Amazing when you consider it was a quicky 'ship of the week' design.

You have to Martin Bower credit. He came through week after week. Unlike most TV ships, that looked like shampoo bottles with crap glued to them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

terryr said:


> . . . Unlike most TV ships, that looked like shampoo bottles with crap glued to them.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Simply amazed kenlee...absolutely incredible scratch building!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A little progress today, finished the weapons pods, made the thruster quads and finished the nose spike after allowing the bondo to set for a couple of days.
I used more parts from the AMT 1/200 rocket kit to make the quads, the engine bells from the Titan and Atlas rockets were a near perfect fit. 










Plan to make the end caps for the side boosters tonight as well as replicating the "mattress vents" used as thrusters on the bottom of the ship.

I also finished the details of the side booster engine bells today:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

"Mattress vent" thrusters made and in place.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Made the turbine and heat exchanger part that will connect to the turbine exhaust manifold on the main engine.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Finished the main engine turbine, heat exchanger and turbine exhaust manifold details.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

This is amazing work....looking forward to the paint going on.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Weapon pod wings made and in place, time for details!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Started wondering what scale this model would be in, according to references that I found online, the large studio model was supposed to be 1:24 scale which would make it 75.5 ft long if it were real. At 1:35 scale, my model comes in at 75.25 ft so that is what I am going to go with.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Weapon pod wings made and in place, time for details!


:woohoo:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Building up the side booster end caps. I am using strips cut from a sheet of .040 plastic instead of trying to roll the plastic to get the tapered shape I need for this part. after the glue has dried for a day or so, I will file the surface to give it the curve it needs and thin cover it with bondo and sand it down to cover any cracks between the strips. Most of this part will be covered with panel details cut from .015 sheet anyway, so I am not too worried about it being perfect.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Basic shaping of the booster end caps done, will let these set a day or so and move on to other details before cutting out a section of each of these to give them their final shape.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool so far. I'd love to see a version of the Hawk with figures in the cockpit, like the Eagles.

In the show itself they did seem to be able to replace lost Eagles, wonder why they didn't build some Hawks for themselves???


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Installed the "magnetic couplings" to the main body. Like in the large studio model, these are made from the Saturn 1B first stage engines, 11 of these are needed, 8 are used to make the couplings, 1 used on the main engine tank, 1 used on the nose section at the end of the spine frame and 1 used on the main engine turbine. they all have to be cut in half since on the AMT kit I am using, these are molded in one piece instead of two pieces as in the Airfix kit used on the original.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Awesome job.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Very cool so far. I'd love to see a version of the Hawk with figures in the cockpit, like the Eagles.
> 
> In the show itself they did seem to be able to replace lost Eagles, wonder why they didn't build some Hawks for themselves???


Like this, it is from Jim Small's website:










I always wondered why they didn't use the Hawks myself, the Hawks make a lot cooler looking warship than the cumbersome looking Eagles.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Wow. Awesome job.


Thanks, this has been in my mind for years now and the release of the AMT Man In Space rocket set along with the Hobby Lobby 40% off coupon finally made it possible.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Cut the booster end caps to their final shape, this illustrates why I used strips glued to the cores that I made for these instead of simply rolling the plastic around the core. If I had rolled the plastic, it would have lost it's shape where it had been cut, this way, it holds it's shape.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Ladder section of "backbone" framework made, I used 1/8 inch evergreen tubing drilled to accept .100 Evergreen rod for the cross members.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Getting closer to completion, nothing left but the small details and paint.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic build....certainly looks like a Hawk to me


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Bravo!!!! Very nicely done. Quite a beautiful job on one of my favorite ships!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Model on!!:wave:

Dave


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

DAmn that is very nice. Great work there :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

She is a great looking Hawk.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

kenlee said:


>


What a great job, you've done. That looks terrific!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, still a ways to go yet. All of those little repetitive details along both sides, some bits on the underside and the details on the flat part between the boosters and the main body yet to be done. It should be ready for paint by the end of this weekend.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

man what a build is right!!!!! way to go man:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Almost there, a few small details left to do and I can start painting.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking good! What amazing work!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!! You are a true artiste!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally ready for paint, work kept me from getting anything done on this until today.





































Of course, after saying that it is ready to paint I see some missing small details that still need to be added.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

kenlee said:


> Of course, after saying that it is ready to paint I see some missing small details that still need to be added.


I generally find that a coat of primer helps tie everything together then I usually stare at the model for an hour or two to spot anything I've missed.
Another good tip, especially on finished models, is to view them in a mirror...you'd be surprised at how you might spot something that's not right.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Whenever I take pictures of the completed model, that's usually when I find either little errors, or stuff that I've forgotten to do. 

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

miniature sun said:


> I generally find that a coat of primer helps tie everything together then I usually stare at the model for an hour or two to spot anything I've missed.
> Another good tip, especially on finished models, is to view them in a mirror...you'd be surprised at how you might spot something that's not right.


Primer is my next step after adding the missing small details that I noticed, of course it will have to wait a few days due to the weather, very humid here right now.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

kenlee said:


> Primer is my next step after adding the missing small details that I noticed, of course it will have to wait a few days due to the weather, very humid here right now.


Excellent work. I'm envious of your skills and model!

:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SJF said:


> Whenever I take pictures of the completed model, that's usually when I find either little errors, or stuff that I've forgotten to do.
> 
> Sean


So true, every time I look at the pictures I have posted of this, I see some minor little detail that I have missed or see something that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

It looks beautiful! Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Seriously awesome work, Ken. Checking this thread every day to see your progress. You work fast, too! 

Look forward to seeing more. thanks, Geoff


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Seriously awesome work, Ken. Checking this thread every day to see your progress. You work fast, too!
> 
> Look forward to seeing more. thanks, Geoff


I plan on getting the primer on this week and then get to the real painting this weekend.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Final details finally done, this beast is now ready for paint. The last little bits were the details on the flat platforms between the boosters and main body. Since I could not find any good clear images of what is actually there I used bits and pieces to busy up the areas and to approximate what I could see in the pics that I did find.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great work!


----------



## the DOCTOR (Sep 3, 2006)

WOW! Seen many versions of the Hawk, but this is probably the closest build to the process Martin Bower went through to make the original!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

the DOCTOR said:


> WOW! Seen many versions of the Hawk, but this is probably the closest build to the process Martin Bower went through to make the original!


Thanks, a lot of work in this and I still have not progressed beyond the primer on it. I have been a little under the weather over the last week and I hope to start on the final painting tomorrow.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Truly splendid work Ken! You are not just a toymaker sir!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

What happened to this Hawk? After getting updates on an almost daily basis, I'm showing signs of withdrawal.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

electric indigo said:


> What happened to this Hawk? After getting updates on an almost daily basis, I'm showing signs of withdrawal.


Got the primer and white paint on it and just ran out of steam, hope to finish it in a few days.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't kill the buzz overworking it. Get a break and tackle it afresh.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Don't kill the buzz overworking it. Get a break and tackle it afresh.


It has been a month since I have even touched this, I keep telling myself that the paint needs to cure, yeah that's it. 
I am going to finish it soon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> It has been a month since I have even touched this, I keep telling myself that the paint needs to cure, yeah that's it.


That depends on what sort of disease the paint has.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Got the orange on the nose painted, as usual, some over spray and other touch-ups to do. Decided to go with black in the window recesses instead of white, it looks better to me this way.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see the orange going on to the model. A portent to the finished version.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really looking very good. 

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's looking very good! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Any updates on this? Its so close to being done. 

Reading this thread again is helping me build up my courage to tackle a Hawk myself


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Got the orange on the nose painted, as usual, some over spray and other touch-ups to do. Decided to go with the in the window recesses instead of white, it looks better to me this way.



Beautiful!!!

Can I have some more, please sir? 


*Where has my empty bowl disappeared to?. . .*


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Its been a while so I thought I'd bump this thread.

Any more progress Kenlee?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Shado1980 said:


> Its been a while so I thought I'd bump this thread.
> 
> Any more progress Kenlee?


I am going to finish this, work and life in general along with some eye problems has got in the way of my hobby.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

I understand about life getting in the way sometimes. Great work nonetheless :thumbsup: 

This project is inspiring me to do a Hawk myself. You made it look less daunting.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I am going to finish this, work and life in general along with some eye problems has got in the way of my hobby.


Hope you're doing better now.

And I think we'll all forgive you for what is really only a slight delay in the grand scheme of things. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

More Progress! Got some more painting done, touched up the window recesses, and did some more of the orange. I am having to paint the tank at the rear by brush and then I will go back and touch up as needed. 
Dang it, I still see problems with the windows, I hate not being able to see as well as I used to.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Shado1980 said:


> I understand about life getting in the way sometimes. Great work nonetheless :thumbsup:
> 
> This project is inspiring me to do a Hawk myself. You made it look less daunting.


The most daunting to me was the nose section, once I worked out how to do that it just sort of fell together.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking better and better every time I see it. :thumbsup:

Once I work up the nerve to buy another AMT Man in Space set, I'm giving this one a go.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Shado1980 said:


> Looking better and better every time I see it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Once I work up the nerve to buy another AMT Man in Space set, I'm giving this one a go.


If you have a Hobby Lobby nearby check there, that is where I bought mine, using their online 40% off coupon, two kits for just a little over the price of one.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

kenlee said:


> If you have a Hobby Lobby nearby check there, that is where I bought mine, using their online 40% off coupon, two kits for just a little over the price of one.


That's what I plan to do. I've actually got one kit set already wit hthe needed parts, so I just need one more to get the rest of the parts.

Definately cheaper than buying stack of Airfix Saturn Vs and IBs :freak:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I love watching this build. Great job!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Some more progress, to me this is the hardest part, the detail painting.



















Had another "do'h" moment after taking these pics, there is some detail pieces missing from the aft end of the strap on boosters in the wide orange stripe.
Had to hand paint the tank on the aft end of the model, it is nearly impossible to mask and spray it after assembly, still see a place or two that needs touching up.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

More detail painting done:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Still in complete and utter awe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm enjoying seeing every new WIP photo.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Almost done, all the decals on and all left is some mild weathering to bring out the panel detail. I decided to add "Alpha Moonbase" decals and various other aircraft markings to depict the model as if it were a part of the Alpha fleet of spacecraft.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey- not bad!
For _you_, for ME it would be a life-achievement thing!!!
X-ellent work!!!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Just gorgeous. One of my favorite ships and you did a bang up job on it. Congratulations. It is a tough model.

When I did my Airfix Hawk I went with a black and white scheme and also added the Moonbase Alpha decals.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd agree with the Alpha moonbase decals. They must have been able to build new Eagles since they went through enough of them and never seemed to run out. Having Hawks in the fleet makes sense.

BTW That is one very cool hawk!


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Really great work, I love it!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job! I really like that composite shot. 

Sean


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

That is a neat shot. I like both models, very well done!


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Nicely done a joy to look at :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

so this is what happens when i don't visit a thread in a while....man kenlee...it looks beautiful!!!!!!!! such painstaking measures have really paid off man!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------

